# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Decking stain OR Decking oil

## ger

would you use decking stain or decking oil
the deck is Merbau new deck
5 months old still have not oiled it yet
open not covered gets full sun most of the day
also if stain which would you use on merbau  http://www.feastwatson.com.au/DeckingDeckingOil.asp 
the deck is about 45sqm
how much stain/oil will I need

----------


## Dusty

The info you need is in the link you provided. :Rolleyes:  
Oil, rather than stain.

----------


## 123

Oil, but i would recommend a brand call Flood Spa and Deck. It gives a dull finish however they actually give you a gurantee on the life of the coating. Most other brands you can only expect to last 6 - 12 months before it would need to be re-done. 
Also, being merbau, make sure you leave the decking raw for a couple of weeks before you coat it so it can bleed as some call it.

----------


## UteMad

> Oil, but i would recommend a brand call Flood Spa and Deck. It gives a dull finish however they actually give you a gurantee on the life of the coating. Most other brands you can only expect to last 6 - 12 months before it would need to be re-done. 
> Also, being merbau, make sure you leave the decking raw for a couple of weeks before you coat it so it can bleed as some call it.

  
S&D is a water based acrylic not an oil though.. 
up to you for coating but go either oil or S&D and not stain.. oil gives protection stain is more about colour which you already have.. 
check my sticky at the top of section for how to apply and clean your deck 
cheers utemad

----------


## ger

> S&D is a water based acrylic not an oil though.. 
> up to you for coating but go either oil or S&D and not stain.. oil gives protection stain is more about colour which you already have.. 
> check my sticky at the top of section for how to apply and clean your deck 
> cheers utemad

  Thanks utemad
great read on how to coatdeck

----------

